# game and ranch stews..



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

all of 'em..
venison. snow goose, duck, wahld pig, fish, and fowl.
and the best of old Tx ..SOB.....
lets see 'em...
old style dutch oven ranch cooking...
we used to make a deer chili in a big cast-iron wash pot..
open fire and a half keg...
pan de campo and whatever ...


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I never have had a recipe for "stew". I think "anything goes" that sounds right! LOL

Meat cut up in chunks, seasoned, flowered, browned in grease. Then start throwing in stuff! Onions, potatoes, garlic, carrots, broth/water are the basics, then any thing else that tickles your fancy. Turnips, cabbage, canned tomatoes, corn, peas, green beans, etc etc. Might wait until meat and "hard" vegetable cook a long while before adding the "soft" stuff. Usually need a little more salt and black pepper. Any other seasonings that you might like..bay leaves, wine etc. If the gravy doesn't look just right, or there is not enough, I might make some in a separate pan and add. 

Hard French bread or cornbread.....and raw onion on the side. 

I probably have never cooked a pot of stew that was the same!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

At the ranch I leased in Junction for over 30 years, the owner used to make what he called "Brown Stew" using dove breasts, squirrel or cottontail. I don't have any measurements for anything but he would dredge the boneless meat in flour and brown it in bacon grease in a dutch oven. Then he would remove that and add chopped onion, bell pepper and some garlic. He would add a little more flour to that as it cooked down and then a package of dried onion soup mix. He would put the browned meat back in the pot and pour in chicken broth until it just covered up the meat. Salt and pepper to taste and drop a lid on it for an hour or two. It was good stuff over biscuits or rice.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

PS...I kinda laugh at the cut up stew meat at the groceries......usually sells for about $4 a pound. Look around in the meat counter and you can usually find something that will work for half the price. Sometimes less in the "sell today" meat compartment. Nearly any meat will work for stew, depending on your tastes, and that includes any wild game. 

PS.....never made fish stew?

Later
R3F


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Red3Fish said:


> PS...I kinda laugh at the cut up stew meat at the groceries......usually sells for about $4 a pound. Look around in the meat counter and you can usually find something that will work for half the price. Sometimes less in the "sell today" meat compartment. Nearly any meat will work for stew, depending on your tastes, and that includes any wild game.
> 
> PS.....never made fish stew?
> 
> ...


I had fish stew in Rayne Louisiana once and it truly sucked!The recipe Mr. Pursuit posted is the way I do it.Browned floured meat covered with water or beef broth and boiled until tender,potatoes,carrots,onions goes in next until almost done,then anything else to finish off.I like potatoes,onion,carrots cut small,english peas,lots of corn,a can of Rotel and big can of tomatoes,garlic,salt and pepper.My wife doesn't like peas and corn in hers,but puts in green beans and okra.I don't mind okra if it's cut up small,but she likes it in big pieces.To me it aint stew without corn.Any kind of meat is fine with me as long as it's beef or hog.It took us 3 suppers to finish a pot last night.I put cornbread in mine,she like tortilla chips from Rosa's Tortilla Factory.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

redfish court boullion is good fish stew...
tried making it from an internet rec. and liked it...
now back to yall's favs...
oh and post up if any yall had SOB...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Our stews are done like Red3Fish said, whatever we have on hand goes into it. Squirrel is a big favorite here (just be careful of the small bones when eating)... since they like to eat my garden, I like to get back at them & eat them...


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

OK, I just thought of one I do occasionally that y'all might not have tried!! It is not really stew, but oven roasted meat and vegies.

First heat oven to 500 degrees, and put your seasoned cast iron skillet in it to preheat really hot. I use my big one....like 15"/16" across.

Then, I mince cloves of garlic fine, a lot, like 6 or so cloves, and pour ~ 1/3 cup of oil over it. I cut up carrots, potatoes (length wise, into fairly thin wedges.....like 3/8" thick on potatoes skin on, and carrots)....so they will cook pretty fast), onion, celery, sliced bell pepper and put in bowl. Toss everything around until all are well coated with oil/garlic mix....add a little oil if needed so all are well coated. Season a rib eye or 1# -1/2" thick patty of hamburger.

Take screaming hot pan out of oven, toss in meat, toss in vegies, some on top of meat, return to screaming hot oven. They will sizzle when added. Use a good pot holder!! I have seared my hand many times due to a missed place with my two kitchen towels!! LOL

Cook until it is how you like it. Like 10 min....take out and toss around in pan..return and cook another 10 min. take out and toss... and so on until they are like you like them.... test to see if cooked. The vegies will get kind of a crust on them, and seared or slightly brown/black on bottom....but the flavor is great! I like lots of onions wedges. It is REAL strong on the garlic...adjust to your taste!

That might be whats' for supper tonight, grandpa!!

Later
R3F


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^ that oughta do real good w/ some thick pork chops or even a pork roast...
my maternal German grandmother made a pork roast stew very good...

thin gravy where you'ld mash the taters to soak 'em up...
next up.. pozole'
had a fine batch o' that at superbowl...


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Hmmmm......after a little research.....

Since maize was a sacred plant for the Aztecs and other inhabitants of Mesoamerica, _pozole_ was made to be consumed on special occasions. The conjunction of maize (usually whole hominy kernels) and meat in a single dish is of particular interest to scholars because the ancient Americans believed the gods made humans out of _masa_ (cornmeal dough). According to research by the National Institute of Anthropology and History and the Universidad Nacional AutÃ³noma de MÃ©xico, on these special occasions, the meat used in the pozole was human.[5] After the prisoners were killed by having their hearts torn out in a ritual sacrifice, the rest of the body was chopped and cooked with maize. The meal was shared among the whole community as an act of religious communion. After the Conquest, when cannibalism was banned, pork became the staple meat as it "tasted very similar", according to a Spanish priest.[5]
Pozole is frequently served as a celebratory dish throughout both New Mexico and Mexico, including quinceaÃ±eras, weddings, birthdays and New Year's celebrations.


Pozole
Did it taste like pork! Or something else! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^ I guess that's called 'loser stew"! 
no trophies for 'participant"!
just "guest of honor"! :rotfl:


----------

